# 2005 Ford GT by Polar Lights



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

"The 21st century descendent of Ford's 1960s-era GT40 racing icon, the 2005 Ford GT packs the power of 550 horsepower thanks to its supercharged 5.4 liter dual-overhead cam V-8 engine. Combined with superior handling and superb aerodynamics, the sleek thoughbred is ready to run."

Polar Lights' (RC2) snap together Great American Rides 1:25 scale 2005 Ford GT plastic model kit is a good one, well engineered and clean fitting. It comes with a pre-painted yellow and black striped body, chrome wheels, and black-molded engine and interior parts. All the parts are crisp, sharp and uniform. The instruction sheet, however, deserves some criticism for being too small, unclear with cluttered exploded drawings, and too few, if any, words about the sequence of the building order or specific indications of various parts' locations. I cannot understand how a 10 year old could comprehend some of them. 

That being said, the model itself appears to be quite precise and accurate ala the 1:1 car. I took the time to detail it as close as possible to what the paint guide suggested, only to realize that the majority of the work would not be seen anyway because there are no opening panels. *Such precision in these parts makes me wonder if this model is somehow a derivative from a diecast model with opening panels which allows such parts to be seen and appreciated. *
So, before I put the body on the chassis, these pictures were taken for future reference. 

Thanks for looking...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks good. IIRC I built one of these some years back when it was out in an AMT (?) box. It was a nice kit overall if not a bit tricky here and there. PL snap kits were oddly not that well engineered for snap kits. I wouldn't recommend them for a beginner, which is their obvious target audience.


----------

